# S2000 Subwoofer Build



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I just finished another subwoofer box, this time for an S2000 that wanted to use a JL W6v2. Not having alot of space to work with I managed to make a box that was 1.5 ft^3 that looked great. 

Masking off the trunk









Laying first layers of fiberglass mat


















First layers complete









Template for the subwoofer









Fiberglass mold complete


















Completed box in car


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks GREAT!

Took longer to tape that trunk off than you thought it would didn't it?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Actually I was busy building the template, I had the owner tape his own trunk off


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MaXaZoR said:


> Actually I was busy building the template, I had the owner tape his own trunk off


Sneaky 


Because you knew your back would be killing you if you did it


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

nice work there.

how does it sound in the cabin?
Does the bass protrude into the cabin at all?


----------



## MSimz (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking good! I hate stretching vinyl. Here's an S2000 a buddy and I did a few years back.


















It's a neat little trunk for audio, for sure.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice MSimz. I'm waiting for him to get his amp, then I think I'm going to do a top cover to hide the gaps and make the trunk more uniform with all vinyl.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

MSimz said:


> Looking good! I hate stretching vinyl. Here's an S2000 a buddy and I did a few years back.


Is that the spare tire in the upper right? I'm guessing it sits behind the passenger seat? That could be usable space if you wanted to ditch the spare :blush:


----------



## Vorlon (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nicely done! Id let you work on my S if you where closer =(


----------

